# Remote control App.that uses Wi-Fi for this Android Box



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody know the correct Remote control App.that uses Wi-Fi for this Android Box I can download ? -


It is called Softwiner Evb here is the screen shot of the specs. of this box-










The real remote I have for this box doesn't work even though CR2016 battery
is good inside at 3 volts.

And anybody know how I can make a screen shot from this Android box.
What do I click ? The screen shot would be much better if there is a way to do it ? The attachment I posted here I had to use a camera to take the photo of the screen.



Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is this but I have no clue as to it working with your box https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.kfsoft.android.MyRemote&hl=en
As for a screen shot this should work How to Take a Screenshot on Android


----------

